# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm bạn lạc

## Tuancoi

Tình hình là cái điện thoại nó đi đột ngột quá, ko kịp chăn chối gì nên mất nhiều số điện thoại quan trọng trên zalo. Sau khi đã dùng hết quyền trợ giúp, mà mình vẫn ko tìm ra số điện thoại của một người bạn, một người anh rất giỏi về cnc. Nên mình quyết định đăng bài "Tìm bạn lạc"  để nhờ ae diễn đàn giúp đỡ. 
Những chi tiết còn nhớ được là  tên anh ấy là lêgiao - lưu theo zalo, (nhưng khi liên lạc với bác lê giáo thì bác ấy nói ko phải) 
Địa chỉ nhà ở quãng trị giáp Huế ,  cách bến xe 60km,
Đi xe Forturner, hay đi làm bên Lào, Campuchia và gần đây nhất là Thái Lan. Công việc là nhận bảo dưỡng sửa chữa máy cnc cho người Trung quốc. 
Ngoại hình rất đẹp trai,  có 1 cháu trai rất kháu khỉnh. 
Dự án gần nhất mà anh ấy khoe với mình là máy lazer cắt theo biên dạng,  dùng công nghệ xử lý ảnh,  để cắt các bảng quảng cáo. .. 
Cảm ơn ae đã đọc bài!

----------


## Tuancoi

Có ai biết số điện thoại người bạn trên xin chỉ giúp

----------


## Tuancoi

Tìm thêm được ít thông tin. Bác nào ở Huế có biết bác lê văn cho em xin lại số điện thoại, hoặc Bác lên văn đọc được tin nhắn này cho em lại số điện thoại để liên lạc. Thanks!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có zalo thì gọi zalo tìm theo zalo

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có zalo thì gọi zalo tìm theo zalo


Máy hỏng nên mất số liên lạc trên zalo luôn rùi bác. Chỉ nhớ cái tên trên zalo là levan. Ở Huế giáp quảng trị

----------


## Trung Le

À em cũng biet anh levan này.mới ra viện và cũng mới có thằng cu con kháu khỉnh..rất hay đi Thái lan nhưng chỉ đứng ở phố ĐÈN VÀNG liếc mắt sang phố ĐÈN ĐỎ..anh này rất pro về tự động hoá.trước e có nick Zalo anh LEVAN và hay nc với anh đó lắm.nhưng do đổi MTb lên cũng mất tiêu luôn..và luc tim mãi mới thấy phiếu gửi hàng lần trước nhưng ko có Sđt ghi trên phiếu( hiii)..anh tự mò tới địa nhé anh. tuấn

----------


## Totdo

Ông ni cũng ở gần chổ đó nè IRF945 SDT 0978169069

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Totdo

Ông ni cũng ở gần chổ đó nè IRF945 SDT 0978169069

----------


## biết tuốt

levan - trước trong zalo tui cũng có 1 bác , tui đùa bác ý là thánh hỏi   :Big Grin: 
tui không rõ là bác ý  trêu ae hay sao mà lắm lúc mình thấy hơi bực mình  :Cool:    , ngoài tui vài ông ngoài này cũng bị bác ý trêu , tui vừa tìm lại zalo thì không thấy, nếu bác add lại tui chắc nhận ra bác :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trung Le

Kiẻu nó chuyện bác LÊ VẰN (e hay gọi anh levan vậy) là UHM....UHM...UHM...như ông cụ non...xong tìm ra lỗi sản phẩm cần mua thi nói như chưa bao h được noi.phân tích đội hình-chiến thuật các kiểu...rồi chốt lại câu XEM GIẢM GIÁ CHO ANH ĐÊ CU...ahahaa..ha.aa

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Kiẻu nó chuyện bác LÊ VẰN (e hay gọi anh levan vậy) là UHM....UHM...UHM...như ông cụ non...xong tìm ra lỗi sản phẩm cần mua thi nói như chưa bao h được noi.phân tích đội hình-chiến thuật các kiểu...rồi chốt lại câu XEM GIẢM GIÁ CHO ANH ĐÊ CU...ahahaa..ha.aa


Thanks các bác nhiều!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ông ni cũng ở gần chổ đó nè IRF945 SDT 0978169069


Thanks bác nhiều!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ông ni cũng ở gần chổ đó nè IRF945 SDT 0978169069


Thanks bác nhiều! Tìm đúng bác levan luôn...

----------

